# Topics > Agriculture >  RHEA Project, Robot Fleets for Highly Effective Agriculture and Forestry Management

## Airicist

youtube.com/@rhea-robotfleetsforhighlye6044

facebook.com/RheaProject

twitter.com/RHEAProject2014

----------


## Airicist

RHEA - Robot Fleets for Effective Agriculture - FINAL DEMO 

Published on Mar 24, 2015




> Final Demostration of RHEA Project - Robot Fleets for Highly Effective Agriculture and Forestry Management (May, 2014). Weed control on herbaceous crops through the spraying of herbicides, weed control on fire-resistant crops with wide furrows through plowing and flame treatment, and pest control on trees through fumigation using insecticides.

----------

